# Best strings set for 7-string guitar?



## littlebadboy

Hi! I'm a newbie with 7-stringers. What's the best 7-string set that is commercially available for our 7-string guitars? (Excuse me for the redundance...)

I am currently trying out Ernie Ball Slinky because I like them on my 6-string but the 7th string is noodley and doesn't sound right to me when drop-A tuned.

I have an Ibanez RG7321 with the Gibraltar bridge.

I am looking at Dunlop's Heavy Core with 0.10-0.60. Are they good enough for drop-A tuning?

Thanks!


----------



## Max_Molina_Luthier

should be fine as long as the guitar is setup for that gauge.


----------



## Masoo2

I would get at least a .062 for the B string (I personally use a .067 for 25.5 and a .065 for 27 inch scale lengths, but it is up to you)


----------



## jc986

Best standard set IMO is the 10-62 Ernie Ball Cobalt set, but I prefer to buy individual strings. 

My preferred gauges for Drop A on a 25.5 scale are: 

10
13
17
28
38
49
64

GuitarStringsOnline and StringsandBeyond are both good places to buy singles from.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I use the heavy cores you described, on my SIR27FD. I can't see myself switching brands any time soon. 


The setup definitely makes a huge difference though. I prefer a medium action- mainly because I pick really ****ing hard.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I use regular EB Slinks and a Kalium .065 for low A(EADGBE)

(On _my_ SIR27FD  )


----------



## ConstantSea

+1 for the Ernie Ball Cobalts 10-62


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

For drop A I'd look at the 10-70 set from LaBella. Pretty much perfect IMO. Or if you like a lighter feel for the low A but heavier than the 56-60 on other sets, LaBella also makes a 10-64 set. 

Both of those sets are the same as a regular 10-46 set, then the 64 or 70 on bottom.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

Here's what I use for drop A.

10
13
17
28
38
48
66 or 68

As others have mentioned, guitar strings online or juststrings.com is where I get mine from.

Currently I have the 66 in, but I think in the future I'm going to switch to the 68, as I have that in another guitar and like the way that feels for A in relation to the amount of tension the other strings are.

I would also use stringulator.com to figure out exactly what you _think_ you want, haha.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> For drop A I'd look at the 10-70 set from LaBella. Pretty much perfect IMO. Or if you like a lighter feel for the low A but heavier than the 56-60 on other sets, LaBella also makes a 10-64 set.
> 
> Both of those sets are the same as a regular 10-46 set, then the 64 or 70 on bottom.



Will a .70 fit through the tuning peg and nut on a 1527 without drilling or filing? 

Another thing I've wondered is how the rather big difference in string thickness, from say a 70 on the low A and 46 on the E, feels and sounds? As opposed to string sets that are closer in string gauge on the 2 low strings like with Ernie Balls sets that are 62,52 on the 2 lowest strings.

Hope my question is clear enough.


----------



## jovima69

I just bought a set of the Dunlop Heavy Core's you mentioned .10-.60 for my RG7321. Tuned to Drop A is a tad floppy on the low B, but I have not had the time to roll to a tech to get the string slot widened for a .68 yet... Unless any of you have an easy fix for this problem?! OP have fun with your new 7!


----------



## littlebadboy

jovima69 said:


> I just bought a set of the Dunlop Heavy Core's you mentioned .10-.60 for my RG7321. Tuned to Drop A is a tad floppy on the low B, but I have not had the time to roll to a tech to get the string slot widened for a .68 yet... Unless any of you have an easy fix for this problem?! OP have fun with your new 7!



Thanks for the advice. If it is still floppy, then I would skip it.

Thank you everyone for the advice! So, if I will go for a thicker than 60 gauge on the B-string for a better drop A, do I need filing on the nut? Is it an easy DIY?


----------



## WhoThenNow7

littlebadboy said:


> Thanks for the advice. If it is still floppy, then I would skip it.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the advice! So, if I will go for a thicker than 60 gauge on the B-string for a better drop A, do I need filing on the nut? Is it an easy DIY?



I just put a 70 on my RG7321. I had to go out and buy a set of needle files, and then I filed the hole where the string goes through in the tuner; and I also widened the nut slot for that string in order for it to set in correctly. It was very easy. Only thing you want to make sure of if you file the nut, only widen it. Do not file it deeper. 

But unless you're getting at least a 70, I doubt you will have to file anything.


----------



## shinksma

littlebadboy said:


> Thanks for the advice. If it is still floppy, then I would skip it.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the advice! So, if I will go for a thicker than 60 gauge on the B-string for a better drop A, do I need filing on the nut? Is it an easy DIY?


Filing a nut slot wider is indeed easy. It is also easy to do it wrong. 

Easy for me to say, too - I've never tried (or felt the need to have it done).  

There are lots of youtube videos out there, and as long as you are careful and don't press into the slot, you should be fine.

On the topic of appropriate strings: I just got a PRS SE 7-string. The stock strings are too floppy for my tastes - I usually play with hybrid 10s or 11s on my 6-stringers - and after much research and over-analyzing, I decided to try out "D'Addario EXL140-8 8-String Nickel Wound Electric Guitar Strings, Light Top/Heavy Bottom, 10-74" - I'll just reserve the 8th string for my baritone or something (if it is long enough...hmmm).

So I'll be trying out .010, .013 .017, .030, .042, .054, .064, used mostly in standard B with occasional drop A, on a 25" scale.

If I find the G-string to be too thin, or the D a little too thick, I will adjust, probably doing a custom set through GuitarStringsOnline or similar.


----------



## Adamewf

Depends what you're doing, but i use a regular 10 - 46 plus a 64 for the 7. Thats mainly for Drop A/Ab


----------



## schwiz

Really diggin the Dunlop 10-60 Heavy Core strings.


----------



## shinksma

So I put those 10-64s on my 7-string, and the sound and feel is much more to my preferences - tighter "thwap" for djenting and what not.

I also have a set of the Ernie Ball Cobalts, light tops, heavy bottoms (10-62) inbound for the next string swap, and maybe the slightly lighter 62 vs 64 will be noticeable, or maybe not.

It really is a YMMV situation. I can see where having a lighter set might be desirable, and where a heavier seventh string for Drop Q tunings  might also be useful.


----------



## Shamrocky

Strings are personal choice.I use d'addario xxl 110-7 in standard B tuning


----------

